# Pinarello Stelvio Restoration



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

I wish I had a before pic but frankly, I didn't think this frame would ever be capable of restoration. I picked it up used, battered, buckled and thrashed. It had been in a frontal impact, the toptube, downtube & headtube were all tweaked. Picked up the fork separately. Ed Litton performed the repairs & paintwork. Build is '99 Campy Record/Chorus mix.
I built this bike to ride, mostly for retro rides. It's my 2nd Stelvio. The other one is NOS and just too pretty to ride. Let me know what you think, especially the white hoods?


----------



## OperaLover (Jan 20, 2002)

GORGEOUS! Can't have been cheap . . .


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

Beautiful job!


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

OperaLover said:


> GORGEOUS! Can't have been cheap . . .


Thanks, frame set me back $200.00 (before repairs).


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*well done*



rhauft said:


> Thanks, frame set me back $200.00 (before repairs).


In****incredible restore, I would be proud of that:thumbsup:


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

It's a beauty. The saddle is a nice touch.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice job.

Now pics of the other one.


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

Sweet ride! I always lusted after one of those when I was racing back then. Too bad you don't have the before pics though.


----------



## melonbar123 (Sep 20, 2009)

Wonderful. If you don't mind me asking, how much does Ed charge for the repair and paint? Did you get the tubes replaced?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Absolutely beautiful...... Do you have a "before" picture?


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Holy ****!!!!!

That is GREAT! Very well done. I love it. I think I love all of it and you did a fine job with the build. Like the red tape, like the read hoods, like the red fork, like the white housing, like the tri-color saddle.

Alright one change - you need an Eye-Talian headset!

Fine bike, great build, and thanks for sharing! That is awesome. Nothing sexier than a thin-tubed steel bike with low box rims. Nice!

You must be very patient to get that all back together and going. Good on ya!

Awesomeness! I love those Cinelli stems as well.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Very nice!


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*By Request*



pdh777 said:


> Very nice job.
> Now pics of the other one.


The other Stelvio - NOS / C-Record w/Deltas


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*Litton Cycles*



melonbar123 said:


> Wonderful. If you don't mind me asking, how much does Ed charge for the repair and paint? Did you get the tubes replaced?


Thanks, repairs took 4mo. Here's the itemized repairs straight off my receipt from Ed.
Tubes were repaired, not replaced. Bike is straight & true and rides like new.

Pinarello frame & fork repair & repaint

60.00 Straighten & align 
75.00 Masking (headtube, fork, cs. & drop-outs) 
450.00 Repaint Frame (White Pearl) 
75.00 2nd Color Fork & Headtube (Euro Red) 
20.00 Paint Details/Panographs (Euro Red) 
125.00 Decals & Clear 

Total: $805.00

Litton Cycles
(510) 237-1132
[email protected]


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> Absolutely beautiful...... Do you have a "before" picture?


Thanks Dave, sorry but I didn't think to save any before pics. I've had this frame sitting around for quite some time. I had taken it to two other frame specialists before Litton. Both had told me they could not assure positive results. Ed is a master frame builder and has brought this classic frameset back from the dead. It rides straight & true.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Great rescue job. I love to see folks recycling bikes that otherwise might have been trashed.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm jealous but the stays need to be green. :wink:


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

Very cool bikes


----------



## johnsocj (Aug 5, 2002)

I sold a Pinarello Treviso frame some time ago. So regretted it. It was a wonderful ride, sprinty, quick handling, and solid, but not abusive, and it fit me well. It had a great "I'll do anything you want" kind of bike. Liked it way more than a 3rensho that I didn't regret selling.

Excellent work! Enjoy.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

The white one is wonderful, The second one-- Well it's rare that I agree with "to nice to ride", but you're right about that one.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

That repair/repaint wasn't cheap, but skilled labor never is. And, of course, it is tough to put a price tag on such a project.

Both bikes are a touch of class! Nice going.

I almost always have one or two things I'd like to see changed, even on the nicest rebuilds, but both of there are nearly flawless. Excellent.


----------



## BryanSayer (Sep 22, 2009)

nayr497 said:


> Awesomeness! I love those Cinelli stems as well.


Cinellii was at NAHBS. They said they are producing the old stems and bars again, if you need any. Not sure exactly which models, but they did say they did not have a shallow drop bar.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

nayr497 said:


> That repair/repaint wasn't cheap, but skilled labor never is. And, of course, it is tough to put a price tag on such a project.
> 
> Both bikes are a touch of class! Nice going.
> 
> I almost always have one or two things I'd like to see changed, even on the nicest rebuilds, but both of there are nearly flawless. Excellent.


Thanks again nayr, definitely was not a cheap repair but I wanted it right so I bit the bullet.
Since I only had $240 invested before the repair I figure $1045.00 is a pretty fair price for a frame of this quality. 

One of the principle reasons for posting was to get peoples opinions and critiques on the build so please fire at will. I've noticed a couple of things myself on both builds. One minor nit was the black finishing tape on the bar wrap. Changed to white. The frame is going back to Litton to re-do the forks & headtube. The color is darker than it should be. Also, a couple of the decals need to be fixed. They are under clearcoat so it's not something I'm willing to deal with myself. The one advantage to paying "all the money" is the right to nit-pick.


----------



## old_fat_and_slow (Jun 4, 2008)

Beautiful restoration ! ! Too bad there are no before pics. 

If it were mine, I would go for a red or black saddle. I'm usually not a fan of Hudz, but I have to say I like yours, with the rest of the color scheme. Black would probably look crappy. 

Did you have to do any chrome work before the paint job? Is that the original chrome? If so, looks good.

Ride that bike with pride !


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

old_fat_and_slow said:


> Beautiful restoration ! ! Too bad there are no before pics.
> 
> If it were mine, I would go for a red or black saddle. I'm usually not a fan of Hudz, but I have to say I like yours, with the rest of the color scheme. Black would probably look crappy.
> 
> ...


Thanks ofs, quite the avatar you've got there :blush2: 
Couldn't agree more about Hudz! They feel like cheese. I wish I could find some OEM Campy white hoods for R10. I know they make R11 white hoods but I've never seen 10s white. The chrome is original. The fact that only the drive side chainstay, dropouts & hangers are exposed chrome helped a lot. Not perfect, but certainly passable for a rider.
The saddle has sentimental value so Its a keeper. Thanks for the input :thumbsup:


----------



## old_fat_and_slow (Jun 4, 2008)

I forgot to mention, I love your other Stelvio too. I've always thought C-Record was the most beautiful gruppo released, so far. I love chrome too, but it is such a pain to maintain. 

I personally think it would look better with white tape, and a white saddle, but that's just me. 


BTW, you can critique my bike here if you like:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=239492


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

old_fat_and_slow said:


> I forgot to mention, I love your other Stelvio too. I've always thought C-Record was the most beautiful gruppo released, so far. I love chrome too, but it is such a pain to maintain.
> 
> I personally think it would look better with white tape, and a white saddle, but that's just me.
> 
> ...



Thought the same thing too about the saddle and tape. But since you said it first. I can agree with you and won't look like a bad guy.....


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

High Gear said:


> Thought the same thing too about the saddle and tape. But since you said it first. I can agree with you and won't look like a bad guy.....


Thanks for the input, the bike is currently on display at Montano Velo in Piedmont CA.
If I ever get it back, I may have to try that. Here is a link to the original posting and more pics of the build: Progetto Pinarello Stelvio
Thanks for looking.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Anyone have Photoshop? I would like to see it with a few different color saddles and tape.
Maybe yellow or white?


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Gorgeous!


----------



## simono1 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Pinarello Stelvio/Vuelta*

Hi Guys!

I bought mine at the same time as the red Stelvio - this is what happens when you have idiots pulling U turns in NYC. Built with 11 speed super record too, and all carbon parts!:idea: 

Damn - I am looking for another one now

Stay saf out there

Simon


----------

